# ازاى تحس بصلاتك فى الاجبية؟



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يوليو 2009)

*نصائح جميلة اوي ..تخلي الصلاة بالأجبية متعـــة


أحد الآباء الاساقفة قال

لما تقف تكلم ربنا بكلامه( بمزاميره و انجيله )..ربنا يديك ودانه علطول ..يقول :" الكلام ده كلامي ..انا سامع حد بيقوله ." و يوجه نظره اليك

فهذا أجمل من...

أن نكلم الله بكلامه هو .... كالمحامي الذي يكلم القاضي بنصوص القانون

فكثير من صلواتنا الشخصية طلبات خاصة

و لكن المزامير بتفتح لنا باب تأملات جديدة و كثيرة
و تعلمنا التسبيح و الشكر
فستجد باستمرار مزمورا بناسب مشاعرك مهما تغيرت في الضيـــق – في الفــــــرح – بعد الخطيــــة


و تجد فيها كل عناصر الصـــلاة من

1 – خشوع و بدء الصلاة بالسجود

ففي صلاة باكر تعلمنا أن نبدأ الصلاة بقولنا هلم نسجد ..هلم نسأل ..هلم نطلب

و في مزمور صلاة باكر ..

(و أما أنا فبكثرة رحمتك ..ادخل بيتك و اسجد قدام هيكل قدسك بمخافتك ...)

و في كثير من مزامير الصوات الأخري

2 – حـــوار مع الله

فعلي الرغم من الخضوع فالمصلي يدخل في حوار مع الله بدالة البنين ...

ففي صلاة باكر بنقول
( لا تدخل في المحاكمة مع عبدك فانه لن يتزكي قدامك كل حي ..)

و من مزامير النوم

( ان كنت للآثام راصدا يارب ..يارب من يثبت لأن من عندك المغفرة .....)

3 – صــراحــــة

المصلي يعرض حالته بكل صراحة و يتحدث عن ضعفاته و قدرة عدوه عليه و عجزه عن انقاذ نفسه ..فيقول في صلاة باكر ..

( ان العدو قد اضطهد نفسي و أذل في الأرض حياتي أجلسني في الظلمت مثل الموتي منذ الدهر .)

و في مزامير صلاة النوم..

( و أنت علمت سبلي في الطريق الذي أسلك أخفي لي الخطاة فخا ..تأملت عن اليمين و أبصرت فلم يكن من يعرفني ...ضاع المهرب مني ..و ليس من يسأل عن نفسي ..فصرخت اليك يارب ....)

4 – استغــــاثة

في صلاة المزامير يصرخ لله مستغيثا به في الساعة السادسة مزمور 85

( ارحمني يارب فني اليك اصرخ النهار كله ..فرح نفس عبدك .لأني اليك يارب صرخت النهار كله ..رحمتك كثيرة لكافة المستغيثين بك )


5 – استرشـــاد ...

المصلي بالأجبية باستمرار يطلب ارشاد الرب لكي يعرفه الطريق التي يسلك فيها ,,,,

ففي صلاة باكر يصلي

( عرفني يارب الطريق التي اسلك فيها لأني اليك رفعت نفسي ..)

و في مزمور 26

( علمني طريقك يارب و اهدني سبيل مستقيم )

و بتعلمنا الاسترحام و الاتكال علي ربنا و انتظار الرب و الشكر و الفرح و السلام

و كتيييييييييير و كتيــــــر ....

لو عايز ذوق جمال المشاعر دي و مشاعر تانية كتيرة و جميلة قوي

بتعبر عن حالتك مهما كانت .....

فحاول انك تصلي كل يوم بصلوات الأجبيــة

و دي نصائح جميلة و مفيدة في الصلاة بالأجبية

1- انتبه أثناء الصلاة و لا تكن كمن يقرأ كتابا للمطالعة ..و لكن كمن يحدث المسيح الواقف أمامه بكل مشاعر صادقة بالوجود معه ..

2-حاول أن تتمعن متفهما في معانيها و متذكر تأملات في جملها ...

3-لاحظ الفرق بين أن ( تقـــرأ ) ..و أن ( تصــلي )

4-يفضل جدا أن يكون صوتك هامسا بهدوء و لو لمجرد أن تسمعه أنت حتي تشرك أكثر من حاسة في الصلاة فيسهل عليك التركيز ...

5-و كلما تعطي لصلواتك نغما كلما تجد لذة و تعبيرا يشبع مشاعرك ..مغيرا نبرتك بين الشكر و التسبيح و التوسل

6-لا تهتم بكمية الصلوات... بقدر اهتمامك أن تؤديها بعمق و تركيز دون ملل ..

7-قد يكفيك مزمور أو مزمورين اما ثابتين لعدة أيام حتي تشبع من كل معانيهم أو تغيرهما من يوم لآخر حتي تشعر بالتجديد اللازم لاثارة فكرك الروحي

8- عندما تقابلك جملة أو آية تشد انتباهك أو تناسب حالتك التي تصلي فيها هذه المرة فانه يمكنك ألا تسترسل و لكن تصلي بمشاعرك و كلماتك الخاصة من ايحاء هذه الجمله ..بل أحيانا يلذ للمصلي أن يكرر هذه الجملة عدة مرات ..و بعد ذلك تستطيع أن تكمل صلاتك بالأجبية مثــلا ...( و أنت تقرأ مزمور ..اللهم التفت الي معونتي ..ياربي يسوع بشأن موضوع كذا و كذا ..يارب اسرع ..أنا محتاج اوي ليك في الموضوع ده )

أو مثلا ..في ارحمنا يالله ..( اشف امراضنا ..يارب اشفي ....و اشفي .....و اشفي ...من مرضه الروحي ..و تذكر كل اسم بتصلي لأجله )..

اخلط صلاتك العادية و طلباتك بصلاة الأجبية ..

و هتلاقي صلاة الأجبية زي اللي كنت عايز تقوله و أكتر
*​*
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل اووووى يا بنت العدرا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (11 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع دة نجدددددددددة​


----------



## nounna (11 يوليو 2009)

حلو اوى اوى الموضوع ده بجد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

فعلا اكتر صلاه الواحد بيحس انها كامله فيها الشكر وطلب الرحمه والتسبيح والسجود وطلباتنا الحياتيه 

شكرا ليكى على الموضوع الرائع ده يا بنت العدرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اووووى يا بنت العدرا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*ميرسى ليك يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يوليو 2009)

كيريا قال:


> الموضوع دة نجدددددددددة​



ميرسى يا كركر
نورتى بمرورك يا قمرة​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يوليو 2009)

nounna قال:


> حلو اوى اوى الموضوع ده بجد
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...



ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
نورتى الموضوع يا نونا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## happy angel (12 يوليو 2009)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## maramero (12 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع استفدت منه كتير
مرسي ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> موضوع رائع استفدت منه كتير
> مرسي ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى ليكى مراميرو
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2009)

جميل  يا بنت العدرا

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## nonaa (12 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل  يا بنت العدرا
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



ميييييييرسى لمرورك كليمو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 يوليو 2009)

nonaa قال:


> موضوع رائع
> تسلم ايدك​



ميرسى ليكى يا نونا
نورتى الموضوع يا حبيبتى​


----------



## prayer (12 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي جدا ربنا يعوضك بصلوات ام النور العدرا مريم​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 يوليو 2009)

prayer قال:


> ميرسي جدا ربنا يعوضك بصلوات ام النور العدرا مريم​



ميرسى لمرورك prayer
بركة ام النور تكون معاك انت كمان
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## zezza (12 يوليو 2009)

رائع جدا جدا جدا 
شكرا يا قمرة ربنا يبارك حياتك 
و ميرسى كتيييييير على الموضع الرائع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 يوليو 2009)

zezza قال:


> رائع جدا جدا جدا
> شكرا يا قمرة ربنا يبارك حياتك
> و ميرسى كتيييييير على الموضع الرائع



ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (14 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 يوليو 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ويعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> سلام المسيح



ميرسى لمرورك ava_kirolos_son
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## just member (14 يوليو 2009)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


>



ميرسى لمرورك يا جوجو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------

